# Que Amperaje Tiene Este Transformador?



## leop4 (May 10, 2008)

hola a todos queria que me digan de cuantos amper es este transformador que tengo hace varios años es de 220 12v pero no se el amperaje, lo que queria es saber si lo puedo utilizar para alimentar un amplificador con TDA1562 las medidas son: 8 cm de altura 4,30 de ancho y 9,30 de largo, !aviso! estoy midiendo la parte que esta pintada en negro, no todo el transformador igual les dejo unas fotos abajo. para que comprueben su tamaño entra justo en una caja de pc. y pesa  2k 800g, gracias si pueden aportar algo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2008)

Por el tamaño parece ser de unos 10A

Pon una foto de los cables o alambres de salida, que se vea el cobre sin la aislacion


----------



## leop4 (May 10, 2008)

gracias fogo pero en la parte del cobre no se cuanto de que espesor tienen
pero los cables son bastante grandes, ahora me interesa el filtrado lo tengo un un cap 2200uF x 25V y 4 diodos 1n540 esta bien asi o le pongo un puente de 6A o 10A y un cap de 4700uF x 35v. gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2008)

Si, el tamaño esta bien. Te puedo decir con cierta certeza, jaja, que tu transformador puede tener dos amperajes: 3Ah o 5Ah. debido al diametro de los cables de salida no se reconoce bien el amperaje, porque los mismos estan forrados con plastico...pero...si t fijas en el cobre de salida, y éste es aprox de 1 mm de diametro es de 3 amperes, si es de casi 2 mm es de 5.
si es de 3 obtendras 36watts de potencia, lo cual no puede entregar mas de 20watts de potencia de audio.si es de 5 amperes, tendras 60watts, lo cual puede entregar incluso unos 35 o 40watts.

espero t sirva.


----------



## leop4 (May 11, 2008)

gracias chicos pero podre alimentar un tda1562 con el? o me quedo corto?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2008)

Si es posible alimentar un TDA1562

Segun las medidad que pasas, es una laminacion 92 de 4,3 de espesor, eso te da 115W posibles, lo que si tiene un solo secundario serian unos 8,2A posibles de carga con 12V

Se complementaria con un puente rectificador para 12A 200V (Minimo) y unos 6600uF de filtrado (Minimo)


----------



## elaficionado (May 11, 2008)

Hola.
La potencia la hallas de la fórmula que está en el dibujo, esta potencia es la máxima teoricamente, si asumes que el transformador tiene una eficiencia del 85%, multiplica Px0.85, y tendrás  un valor muy cercano al real.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zaiz (May 11, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Por el tamaño parece ser de unos 10A



Por las fotos creo que esta es la respuesta.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 11, 2008)

Parece un tipico transformador para dicroica de 150w, medis 12v clavados con el tester?

Yo creo que tranquilo le sacas 10 o 12 amp.

Por lo general yo le pongo 1000uf por cada 1 Amp

Un puente de 30A para no errarle te sale $6, atornillalo al gabinete de chapa.


----------



## leop4 (May 11, 2008)

estas en lo cierto karapalida mi viejo trajo 2 de estos que ya los junte y saque 12+12v con dos cap 2200uFx35 y diodos 1n540, el me conto que estos transformadores alimentaban 5 o 6 dicroicas de 50 60 y 70w, y si mide exactos 12.23v no rectificados y 16v rectificado simple con los dos se me van a 16+16 y si toco con las puntas negativo y positivo me marca 24V 20A o si es de 12A como dicen ustedes serian 24A gracisa por responderme. nose si esta bien lo que hago pero es el unico partido que tengo y estoy probando un ne5532 y un tl072 mañana los provare aver que tal. si es que no se me chamuscan. mepa que esos aceptan asta 16v asi que tendria que provar, por ahora esta bien pero no los prove todavia


----------



## Electronico1002 (May 12, 2008)

Hola. 
El TDA1562 te piden k a una potencia de 60-70W en la carga le des 100W de la FA. por lo que necesitas unos 7Amp. 
Para mantener el rizado a un 10% de la tension de alimentacion la relacion de uF/miliamperios es de 2/1 justo el doble de lo k dice karapalida pero yo en las FA (que no sean de audio) hago como el dice y no me complico la vida y uso una relacion 1/1. ese 10% se le resta a la tension en plena carga. En definitiva para obtener los mejores resultados te aconsejo un puente rectificador de 12A, un condensador de entre 6800uF o 2 en paralelo de unos 25v, por cada TDA k alimentes, según tus posibilidades. (Un dioco serie 1N5400 es de 3 amp eso se termina quemando si le pides caña al TDA, en reposo no, claro está). Cuanto más bajes los uF no pasa nada pero a medida k aumentes la potencia al TDA la alimentación oscila más y pierdes calidad y potencia final. Otro detalle es k dos transformadores en serie duplican la tension de salida pero mantienen la misma corriente. El TDA se destruye a mas de 18v. Cada uno de esos transformadores te alimenta justo un solo TDA a plana potencia con una señal senoidal aplicada a la entrada pero si metes audio te vale para dos pues es raro k el audio pida lo máximo a las dos ramas a la vez por mucho tiempo seguido.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 12, 2008)

Yo muchas veces eh juntado 2,4,6 transformadores, para lograr un transformador plano, si podes reciclar ( no dije robar. jajaja cuando se actualiza una instalacion) los transformadores de dicroicas viejos (los venden nuevos tambien) unos de 50w que son chatitos marca gauss, mas bien alargaditos, vas sumando las tensiones 36,24,12,0,12,24,36 con 4amp.

Entonces tenes un arreglo de transformadores que te queda chatito, para un amplificador, y te entra en un gabinete mas lindo.

Mira el arreglo de transformadores de esta fuente para un preamplificador.


----------



## leop4 (May 12, 2008)

gracias Electronico1002 si mira justo hoy alimente un NE5532 y a mierda todo se me empezo a calentar y habia mucho olor a cilicio, creo que es por la potencia del transformador porque este integrado soporta asta 15 o 12v pero mejor compro uno echo de 1 A 12+12 y listo total estan 15$ en oferta.gracias KARAPALIDA con eso de los transformadores pero prefiero tener uno compacto y no dos o tres o cuatro que despues se me mescla todo el cablerio jajaja.


----------

